# Lizards > General Geckos >  Uroplatus

## RedDevil

Some of my geckos.

U. pietschmanni






U. ebenaui

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-07-2016),_Ax01_ (08-19-2016),Brent857 (08-07-2016),Fazer72110 (08-08-2016),_Fraido_ (08-07-2016),John1982 (08-08-2016),vix0105 (01-13-2017)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Gorgeous geckos  :Very Happy:  they are so cute and look really really cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

Wow those guys are really neat, what are they like? Sketchy little guys?

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

My favorites  

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk

----------


## RedDevil

> Wow those guys are really neat, what are they like? Sketchy little guys?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


The ebenaui are flighty, but the pietschmanni aren't as bad.  None of them are aggressive at all, but their reputation for being fragile probably precludes them from really being handleable.

----------

_Fraido_ (08-08-2016)

----------


## Spikeanoid

Gecko? What gecko? I don't see any gecko.  :Razz:

----------


## Fraido

> The ebenaui are flighty, but the pietschmanni aren't as bad.  None of them are aggressive at all, but their reputation for being fragile probably precludes them from really being handleable.


I figured as much, they're certainly nice to look at.. if you can find them in their enclosures. Haha

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ax01

oh my! i gotta make it down here to these other subforums more often.

what amazing critters! thanks u for sharing. i hope to get some Ebenaui and Phantasticus some day.

----------


## RedDevil

Looks like the first pietschmanni picture disappeared.


Also, some U. phantasticus I just received:

Male




Female

----------

vix0105 (01-13-2017)

----------


## Fraido

So frickin cool.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ax01

that 1.0 Phantasticus looks like he's straight outta hell! straight wicked!

----------


## RedDevil

Yeah, I'm beyond ecstatic about his color/pattern!

----------

